# Εγκαταστάσεις > Car Audio & Theater >  >  Συνδεσμολογια ραδιοcd

## Dragan

Καλημερα
Θελω να βαλω ραδιοcd σε ενα παλιο αμαξι.
Με τα ηχεια ειμαι οκ γιατι εχει φισα.
Για το ρευμα ομως βγαινουν καλωδια. 
Ενα μαυρο μαζι με ενα κοκκινο και ενα μαυρο μαζι με πρασινο.
Το ραδιο εχει φισα με κοκκινο, μαυρο, κιτρινο και μπλε.
Ξερουμε ποιο παει με ποιο η' πρεπει να κανω δοκιμες? Υπαρχει φοβος για βραχυκυκλωμα αν κανω δοκιμες?
IMG_20171120_212556.jpg

----------


## mikemtb

καλημερα
Η φισα πως ξερεις οτι ειναι των ηχειων?

----------


## enzonova

Αυτή είναι μια γενική συνδεσμολογία car radio-cd.
AAEAAQAAAAAAAAZjAAAAJDUyNmM4Mjg2LThhMGEtNDkyYy1hOTIzLTJlMWU1ODcxZTYzOQ.jpg

Μαύρο = γείωση
Κόκκινο = Διακόπτης/μίζα
Κίτρινο = +12v από μπαταρία
Μπλε = τροφοδοσία κεραίας (δεν το χρειάζεσαι)

Μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρο τα δύο ζευγάρια καλώδια να δεις αν έχουν 12v. ( Με και χωρίς να γυρίσεις το κλειδί)

----------


## Dragan

> καλημερα
> Η φισα πως ξερεις οτι ειναι των ηχειων?



Υπηρχε παλιο ραδιο πανω και η φισα ηταν συνδεδεμενη στα ηχεια. 





> Αυτή είναι μια γενική συνδεσμολογία car radio-cd.
> AAEAAQAAAAAAAAZjAAAAJDUyNmM4Mjg2LThhMGEtNDkyYy1hOTIzLTJlMWU1ODcxZTYzOQ.jpg
> 
> Μαύρο = γείωση
> Κόκκινο = Διακόπτης/μίζα
> Κίτρινο = +12v από μπαταρία
> Μπλε = τροφοδοσία κεραίας (δεν το χρειάζεσαι)
> 
> Μέτρα με ένα πολύμετρο τα δύο ζευγάρια καλώδια να δεις αν έχουν 12v. ( Με και χωρίς να γυρίσεις το κλειδί)



Αυτο που δινει χωρις να γυρισω κλειδι ειναι το κιτρινο και αυτο που δινει με γυρισμενο κλειδι ειναι το κοκκινο?
Και αυτο που δεν δινει καθολου φανταζομαι ειναι η γειωση. Το τεταρτο καλωδιο τι μπορει να ειναι?

----------


## enzonova

Το *κίτρινο* παίρνει ρεύμα κατευθείαν από την μπαταρία,είναι και το καλώδιο για την μνήμη. 
Το *κόκκινο* ουσιαστικά ανοίγει το car radio-cd όταν γυρίσεις το κλειδί.
Το *μαύρο* είναι το - ( η γείωση )
Το *μπλε* δεν το χρειάζεσαι.

Στην φωτογραφία που έβαλες και αφού είσαι σίγουρος για το φισ των ηχείων,έχεις 2 ζευγάρια καλώδια (κόκκινο-μαύρο) και (πράσινο-μαύρο)
Μέτρα στα άκρα του κάθε ζευγαριού αν έχουν 12v ( Πρώτα χωρίς να γυρίσεις το κλειδί και μετά αφού το γυρίσεις)

----------


## DJman

Αν θελουμε να το συνδεσουμε εξωτερικα ποσα Αμπερ λετε να χρειαζετε?? (στα 12 volt)
(Εχω ενα  ραδιο cd και θελω να το βαλω στο μπαλκονι)

----------


## mikemtb

> Αν θελουμε να το συνδεσουμε εξωτερικα ποσα Αμπερ λετε να χρειαζετε?? (στα 12 volt)
> (Εχω ενα  ραδιο cd και θελω να το βαλω στο μπαλκονι)



Πόσα ηχεία των ποσων  ωμ  θα έχει?  

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## DJman

> Πόσα ηχεία των ποσων  ωμ  θα έχει?  
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk




Τα ηχεια που θελω να βαλω πανω ειναι αυτα https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...3951-11_86899/

και το ραδιο cd αυτο https://www.gearbest.com/car-audio/pp_236487.html

----------


## mikemtb

> Τα ηχεια που θελω να βαλω πανω ειναι αυτα https://www.kafkas.gr/proionta/ilekt...3951-11_86899/
> 
> και το ραδιο cd αυτο https://www.gearbest.com/car-audio/pp_236487.html



Τα ηχεία δεν κάνουν από ότι βλέπω..  Είναι ενεργά και λένε 1600 ωμ?
Σε γενικές γραμμές ενα τροφοδοτικό στα 5 αμπερ  είναι ότι πρεπει

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

----------


## DJman

Μα και εμενα αυτο μου εκανε εντυπωση. Δεν το διαλεξα εγω το ηχειο, η αληθεια ειναι.

Τωρα πηρα τον καφκα και μου ειπαν οτι ειναι 4ohm μετρημενο.(δεν ξερω τι σημαινει αυτο)

Εδω ειναι to pdf του https://us.boschsecurity.com/en/prod...products_45251

----------


## mikemtb

Το pdf το λέει καθαρά... Είναι για συστήματα 100 volt όπου με ένα ζευγάρι βάζει δεκάδες τέτοια μεγάφωνα παράλληλα. Δεν σου κάνει 

Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk

Edit: και στην τελική, Δεν δείχνει και πολύ σοβαρότητα άλλα λέει το PDF, άλλα ο υπάλληλος του καταστήματος.. .

----------


## DJman

> Το pdf το λέει καθαρά... Είναι για συστήματα 100 volt όπου με ένα ζευγάρι βάζει δεκάδες τέτοια μεγάφωνα παράλληλα. Δεν σου κάνει 
> 
> Sent from my SM-J710F using Tapatalk
> 
> Edit: και στην τελική, Δεν δείχνει και πολύ σοβαρότητα άλλα λέει το PDF, άλλα ο υπάλληλος του καταστήματος.. .



Ουτε για 2 που θελω να βαλω?

Αρα με τι μπορω να τα συνδεσω αυτα τα ηχεια?

----------


## lepouras

Μάνο ένα μικρο μετασχηματιστή έχουν από πίσω που τα κάνει 100βολτικα. κόβεις τα δύο καλωδιάκια που φεύγουν προς το ηχείο και συνδέεις κανονικά. δεν είναι τίποτε τραγικό.

----------

DJman (20-01-18), 

mikemtb (19-01-18)

----------


## DJman

> Μάνο ένα μικρο μετασχηματιστή έχουν από πίσω που  τα κάνει 100βολτικα. κόβεις τα δύο καλωδιάκια που φεύγουν προς το ηχείο  και συνδέεις κανονικά. δεν είναι τίποτε τραγικό.



You are a *lifesaver*. Αυτο μονο!

Ευχαριστω  :Very Happy:

----------


## street

και προσθετω οτι ολα τα ηχεια οροφης εχουν μετασχηματιστη προσαρμογης που μπορει να αφαιρεθει και συνηθως ειναι 4Ω και σπανιοτερα 6Ω .. οπως και να εχει το γραφουν στο αυτοκόλητο πισω τους !

----------

DJman (20-01-18)

----------

